# Suspension Seatpost - Who’s HT has one?



## Undescended (Apr 16, 2018)

As I got back into MTB riding a few years ago on a hardtail, I developed a bad case of sciatica from the constant stress on my lower back and spent a weekend not being able to move. After a lot of rest and a few massage sessions I was determined to get back on the bike. I installed the Cane Creek Thudbuster and have not experienced any issues since. What suspension seatpost you got on your HT?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I am curious about the forward-backward movement, are your knees OK with that? 
In my area 2 guys like them on their fatbike.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I've got the Kinekt post on my commuter/bike path racer/grocery getter that sees a few miles of singletrack a week.

It's freaking amazing.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

PNW makes a dropper post that is also a suspension post. My regular PNW dropper post has some give also--not sure it's supposed to be like that.

Full suspension is probably warranted in your situation.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I had a SRAM Reverb suspension seatpost for a while...


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Ha!^ I had a couple of those, not recommended.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Lone Rager said:


> I had a SRAM Reverb suspension seatpost for a while...


Funny! Something only Reverb owners get...


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

I've tried to adapt to one on 3 separate occasions. Usually after using them for about 3 weeks, I put them on ebay.
Just one more thing to remember to do when riding, at least for me. I'm usually out of the saddle anyway.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

I had one on my hardtail for years, decided to give up on it and spend a ton of money on bikes with suspensions built into the rear triangle.

Think mine was a Reverb but that was a long time ago.


----------



## PNW_Components (Feb 9, 2016)

paramount3 said:


> PNW makes a dropper post that is also a suspension post. My regular PNW dropper post has some give also--not sure it's supposed to be like that.
> 
> Full suspension is probably warranted in your situation.


Thanks for the shout out! We do make the Coast post, that has 40mm of suspension. It helps with vibration and the big hits, but is not a replacement for a rear shock.

If your regular PNW post is experiencing unwanted drop though, try backing off of your cable tension a bit. If that doesn't do it, please hit us up directly, as they don't generally have an issue with that!


----------



## Undescended (Apr 16, 2018)

33red said:


> I am curious about the forward-backward movement, are your knees OK with that?
> In my area 2 guys like them on their fatbike.


Movement is fine on the knees however it's best with a steep seat tube. As you see in the photo a slack seat tube really sets you backward so a long seat is helpful to slide more forward when it's time to climb.


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

I love my thudbuster. It's the 20mm version so less pronounced than the OP's. It's on my cutthroat.


----------

